# Service stabilitrak, traction control



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> Has anyone else been getting service stabilitrak and service traction control messages since the recall? Could they have damaged a sensor when they were surgically removing the lower shield (no sarcasm there)?
> -Chris




Chris,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Stacey, sitting in the dealership as I type... I am also having the check engine light checked out. It came on a month out of warranty so I have to pay 89.99 to find out what is wrong... My car is less that a year old, I find that very frustrating...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris, did you buy used? That's the only way I can think of (other than a lot of driving) that you can be out of warranty after less than a year.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought it brand new... It had 39K and change when the light(s) came on... I drive a lot for work, that's why I bought the Cruze... I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake, I give my friends who buy foreign cars ****...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hopefully the check engine light reports an issue with the drivetrain or emissions then. Those will still be under warranty and the diagnostic cost will be charged to that repair.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

GRRRR, three(ish) hours later, no word.....


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

All it said was P0171, lean mixture... They thought is was my K&N filter, but using a standard filter didn't fix it...


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well it's internal, they sent me home in an identical Cruze (only an automatic) with only 600 miles on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think a lean mixture would fall under the emissions warranty, especially since your dealership tried a standard filter and it was still lean.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> Well it's internal, they sent me home in an identical Cruze (only an automatic) with only 600 miles on it.




Chris2298,
Thank you for the update on your vehicle. I would be happy to get a service request set up for you in regards to your issues. If you would like me to open a case for you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way please keep me posted on progress with your concerns and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rich2173 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine for the second time got service stabilitrack, traction and power steering. Pulled over to restart and the car and it would not even turn over at all. Had roadside assistance come and of course it started than. Also when all of this pops up the dic shows nothing and my speedo gets stuck at whatever speed I was doing. The car got towed to the dealer, lets see what bs they give me tomorrow since it starts now. Mine only had the engine fire recall, which I haven't even had done yet. Should have bought another subaru.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rich, is this since the recall was performed? 
I just got a call from the dealer, they changed the intake manifold and valve cover, apparently the PCV valve is incorporated into all of it? Anyway, they said it was bad (ya right) but it still is throwing the code...


----------



## kwhaley29 (Sep 10, 2012)

This past weekend my wife reported that the Stabilitrack light came on her in 2012 Cruze. She has had the recall done as well.


----------



## itzmestaceyd (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine is a 2011 LT with 29000 miles on it and has had the Service Stabilitrak light come on about 7 times. Very random, and the dealer can never find a code at all. It happened again today, and is going into the shop on Thursday to see what they can find. I have not had the recall done yet, but that is on the schedule for Thursday as well.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

There is a power steering harness than can be easily damaged if the recall is not done properly. The manual and automatic cars are also serviced differently. The harness is un-clipped from the engine cradle, wrapped with protective foil tape, then re-clipped. If damaged, this may cause DTC's to set, and possible steering issues. 



obermd said:


> I think a lean mixture would fall under the emissions warranty, especially since your dealership tried a standard filter and it was still lean.


The DTC has nothing to do with warranty covering, its the repair and the parts necessary for repair that will (or will not) be covered by Powertrain Warranty. 



Chris2298 said:


> Rich, is this since the recall was performed?
> I just got a call from the dealer, they changed the intake manifold and valve cover, apparently the PCV valve is incorporated into all of it? Anyway, they said it was bad (ya right) but it still is throwing the code...


A bad PCV valve, PCV hose, or an intake manifold leak WILL cause a lean condition, likely setting P0171. The PCV valve IS part of the camshaft cover. Simply not seating the dipstick, or the oil fill cap fully can cause lean condition, possibly setting p0171

Fuel trim concerns are VERY difficult to diagnose, especially if it isn't one of the simple causes (air leak, fuel pressure, fuel composition, or and O2 sensor concern). It becomes even more difficult on a new platform, a new vehicle operating system, and a new engine.

I know it's tough to be without your vehicle, but it's more than likely going to be covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kwhaley29 said:


> This past weekend my wife reported that the Stabilitrack light came on her in 2012 Cruze. She has had the recall done as well.



kwhaley29,
Are you still experiencing this issue with your Cruze? If you are I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Trtmntdude (Sep 19, 2011)

Just had the check engine light come on yesterday. Went to Autozone and the code was p0171. I've been avoiding the dealer because I do not want my car butchered. But with the cost of a new MAF sensor being what it is, I figured I would suck it up and get to the dealer today or tomorrow. Driving to work this morning, the check stabilitrac message came on. Makes me think that chevy really wants me to bring that car in for the recall.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

There is a recall for a reason you know? It's not a scam to get you to come spend money.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

itzmestaceyd said:


> Mine is a 2011 LT with 29000 miles on it and has had the Service Stabilitrak light come on about 7 times. Very random, and the dealer can never find a code at all. It happened again today, and is going into the shop on Thursday to see what they can find. I have not had the recall done yet, but that is on the schedule for Thursday as well.



itzmestaceyd,
Was your dealer able to get this issue diagnosed for you? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## itzmestaceyd (Jun 18, 2012)

Stacy, thanks for asking. No, they were not. Again, I was told there were no codes stored. It seems to me something is causing it to come on, but 3 dealers in and no one can do anything because there are no codes stored. What should my next steps be for this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See if you can borrow a portable ODBII scanner that will record codes as they appear.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

itzmestaceyd said:


> Stacy, thanks for asking. No, they were not. Again, I was told there were no codes stored. It seems to me something is causing it to come on, but 3 dealers in and no one can do anything because there are no codes stored. What should my next steps be for this?




itzmestaceyd,
I would be happy to look into your concerns further for you. I can get a Service Request open for you in regards to your concerns. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kwhaley29 (Sep 10, 2012)

I took our Cruze in because the Stabilitrack light had came on and they ended up replacing the "Yaw Rate Censor".


----------



## mig412 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the same issue with my 2011 Cruze LT,
6 time to the dealer for stabilititrack and traction control light on and still no fix.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mig412 said:


> I have the same issue with my 2011 Cruze LT,
> 6 time to the dealer for stabilititrack and traction control light on and still no fix.


Try a different dealership. Also, open a trouble ticket with GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mig412 said:


> I have the same issue with my 2011 Cruze LT,
> 6 time to the dealer for stabilititrack and traction control light on and still no fix.




mig412,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. I would be happy to look into this and get a service request open for you in regards to this. If you would like me to do this please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## flakuh (Jan 30, 2011)

*Stabilitrak & no power to start*

Hello all,I have been having the same issues with my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. About 2 months ago the stabilitrak light came on as well as the check engine light and then the vehicle wouldn'st start. It would just make a clicking noise. It started a couple of hours later and I thought nothing of it, other than my horn sounding lower and lower when I would lock the car.Today after driving home and letting the car sit for about 30 minutes I was leaving to the store and the vehicle service lights came on for stabilititrak, check engine, and the battery saving activated. After that it wouldnt start and the lights didnt work anymore. My bf came home and jumped the car and checked the volts and it was reading 12.1 after he charged it. I hope it works in the morning because time is money!I will be checking the volts from now on to see if this is a battery issue, or an issue to have the dealer try and figure it out.I have not taken the car to the dealer yet for the recall, but ain't nobody got time fo dat! -Frustrated lease owner...NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

flakuh said:


> Hello all,I have been having the same issues with my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. About 2 months ago the stabilitrak light came on as well as the check engine light and then the vehicle wouldn'st start. It would just make a clicking noise. It started a couple of hours later and I thought nothing of it, other than my horn sounding lower and lower when I would lock the car.Today after driving home and letting the car sit for about 30 minutes I was leaving to the store and the vehicle service lights came on for stabilititrak, check engine, and the battery saving activated. After that it wouldnt start and the lights didnt work anymore. My bf came home and jumped the car and checked the volts and it was reading 12.1 after he charged it. I hope it works in the morning because time is money!I will be checking the volts from now on to see if this is a battery issue, or an issue to have the dealer try and figure it out.I have not taken the car to the dealer yet for the recall, but ain't nobody got time fo dat! -Frustrated lease owner...NEVER AGAIN!


That all sounds like battery to me. Depending on where you live, 12-18 months of use before they crap out isn't unusual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

coinneach said:


> That all sounds like battery to me. Depending on where you live, 12-18 months of use before they crap out isn't unusual.


12-18 months  I've never had an OEM battery last less than three years and usually closer to four years. However, I do agree that flakuh's battery is dying.


----------



## flakuh (Jan 30, 2011)

Exactly!! Never had to change my 2009 Honda's batter in the three years I kept it,Very Disappointing


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It's sometimes possible to run down a car's battery in the winter without it being the battery's fault. A bunch of short trips with a lot of electrical load from lights, fans, heated seats, etc can create a situation where the car simply doesn't get enough run time to recharge. I'm not saying that is the case here but I've had it happen to me in a different car. I charged it up manually and never had trouble again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

flakuh, 

Let us know if you do go in to the dealership for this, or if you have any questions about battery warranty coverage (we would need the last 8 digits of your VIN and mileage to get you the most accurate information). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all,
New to the forum, and a little over a month 2013 Chevy Cruze LS owner here!
Just this week I have been having getting these "Service StabilTrak/Service Traction Control" messages on my car. It happened on start up on my car first thing in the cold morning. The first time it happened this past Wednesday I drove it directly to the dealership (as I was nervous) and my Advisor thought it was just a "sensor fluke" since it happened so early in the morning when it was cold outside & when I turned the car off, restarted it disappeared so he told me to contact them if it ever happened again.

Later that evening when I left work for the day, again when I started up my car the same thing happened "Service StabilTrak / Service Traction Control" and then the Engine Light came on. I called the my Service Advisor at the dealership and they had me bring my Cruze in that evening so they could see what the problem was. Since it was so late they put me into a rental and kept the car the next day. He called me the next day and said the only problem they could find was that a "spark plug" had "faulted" by the "cylinder" so they had replaced that. He thought this was again, a isolated incident and perhaps it was just the cold weather that was doing it. But, to call right away if it ever happened again.

The next morning, Friday - I was leaving for work I started up my car and it went thru it's cycle nothing came on - but as soon as I drove down my street the "Service Traction Control" message light came on!!

My car is now back at the dealership and they are puzzled trying to figure out what is going on with my 2013 Chevy Cruze LS. The car has less then 600 miles on it, there has to be some sort of resolve. Anyone else with a 2013 having this sort of issue? TIA


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

libbyloo - welcome to Cruzetalk and I'm sorry to hear about your problems. It does sound like you have a good dealership. My Montana AWD went through four ABS hubs before the problem was finally found. It took Pontiac engineering to help the dealership find it, though. GM even filed a complaint ticket (with resolution) with NHTSA on the van. Hopefully your dealership will get Chevy engineering involved if they can't find it.


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

obermd said:


> libbyloo - welcome to Cruzetalk and I'm sorry to hear about your problems. It does sound like you have a good dealership. My Montana AWD went through four ABS hubs before the problem was finally found. It took Pontiac engineering to help the dealership find it, though. GM even filed a complaint ticket (with resolution) with NHTSA on the van. Hopefully your dealership will get Chevy engineering involved if they can't find it.


Thanks for the welcome : ) 

Sorry to hear the issues you had with your Montana AWD and glad to hear you got some resolve.

The dealership has been decent to me. I think they are just baffled right now, my SA insisted they haven't seen any issues with the Cruze as it's a proven, reliable car. I would just find it hard to settle for a "it's just a sensitive sensor in cold weather" response. We shall see though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

libbyloo said:


> Thanks for the welcome : )
> 
> Sorry to hear the issues you had with your Montana AWD and glad to hear you got some resolve.
> 
> The dealership has been decent to me. I think they are just baffled right now, my SA insisted they haven't seen any issues with the Cruze as it's a proven, reliable car. I would just find it hard to settle for a "it's just a sensitive sensor in cold weather" response. We shall see though.


After Pontiac engineers figured out the problem (they worked with the dealership tech over the phone) and got that fixed, the dealership didn't bother to test drive to ensure the fix wouldn't generate any more problems. It did. This time I took it to Alpine (Pontiac) Buick GMC in Lakewood, CO and they fixed it again - this time test driving it and discovering the new problem. Once they fixed the new problem I had no more problems with the ABS on that van. Needless to say I continued taking it to Alpine whenever it needed work. Alpine also found and permanently fixed my annual AC Compressor failure.

Moral of the story - a good dealership service department is worth finding and keeping.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

libbyloo said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum, and a little over a month 2013 Chevy Cruze LS owner here!
> Just this week I have been having getting these "Service StabilTrak/Service Traction Control" messages on my car. It happened on start up on my car first thing in the cold morning. The first time it happened this past Wednesday I drove it directly to the dealership (as I was nervous) and my Advisor thought it was just a "sensor fluke" since it happened so early in the morning when it was cold outside & when I turned the car off, restarted it disappeared so he told me to contact them if it ever happened again.
> 
> ...




libbyloo,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## zbhover (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe its the beginning stages of the body control module going out on you???? In my 2011 ls I had my bcm go out and sometimes the traction control error would pop up, sometimes the check engine lite, but all the gauges started bouncing and the trans barely shifted. 


Read more about my issue at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...n-control-trans-shifts-funny-gauges-jump.html


----------



## muddiver (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got a 2011 Eco with "service stabilatrac" popping up also. The dealer always says everything is fine. The last few times it went into low power mode. A week later it wouldn't start for a few days. Eventually started and the dealer said it needed a valve flush. Not covered by extended warrenty of course. Not much is. Apparently they didn't look for a stabilatrac problem at the time, although I had told them about it. Forgot to ask before I left because I was very annoyed that they wanted to charge me about 100 bucksp to reflash my ecm. I've had dealers before reflash without charge when they did an oil change. I've had more problems with this car than any I've had.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Happened to me also Dec. 31 st of all days to break down .
dealer was cool with me . Found shorted coil pack blown 9 fuse.
picked the car up 3 days later with 2 new dents though , slob tech is my guess.
take care folks.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I had an issue with the Traction Control/Stabilitrak/ABS messages a couple weeks ago. Turns out there was a piece of metal debris hat has been picked up by my wheel sensor and caused the sensor to not read which will throw all kinds of codes and warning lights. My dealer said there was a TSB out about this issue, all they needed to do was remove the hub and clean it.


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> libbyloo,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Hi Stacy,
(I may have to send you some info via PM?)

How many times should a brand new 2013 Cruze not even 2 months old, with a little over 700 miles (about 150 of which were put on by the Service dept), need to be serviced in a dealership for an issue without resolve when "enough is enough" is finally said? 

I ask because my car has now been in for Service for the "Service Stabil Trak /Traction Light" for 3 consecutive times now - My car has now been in service at the dealership technically since 1/16/13, and I think I've had w/me for about 3 days between 1/16 and today 1/31/13. It's now been in service since 1/24/13 to current since the last flare up. 

They had called me earlier today to come and pick it up because they had replaced Cylinder #3 (they stated problems were due to misfires they were finding on the cylinder - Fuel Injector). - When I was leaving to pick up car I got a call stating they needed to keep the car a few more days because they were finally able to replicate the issue so they were ordering a Fuel Sensor or some other part but were still not certain if it would be the resolve needed.

Sorry, I am just at this level of frustration - At this point I would rather have them keep the car and just replace mine. Who woulda thought that the joy having a brand new car for the first in many years, and the purpose of getting a new car would be not having to visit a service dept. would end up being a fluke for me


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

libbyloo said:


> Hi Stacy,
> (I may have to send you some info via PM?)
> 
> How many times should a brand new 2013 Cruze not even 2 months old, with a little over 700 miles (about 150 of which were put on by the Service dept), need to be serviced in a dealership for an issue without resolve when "enough is enough" is finally said?
> ...


It sounds like they may be closing in on the problem. In any case, once you get your car back find another dealership. This one seems to be lacking in the diagnostics department.


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

obermd said:


> It sounds like they may be closing in on the problem. In any case, once you get your car back find another dealership. This one seems to be lacking in the diagnostics department.


I hope that they are. They keep saying my situation is an "isolated issue" regarding not being to diagnose and correct what was happening the first time in...
*Update:* 2/2/13 My car is still in service at the dealership - (if you count the first day in service since 1/16 for first repair it's been there a total of about 17 days)! How exciting!  This is the *3rd repair.* 
I received a call today and was told that with the issue of the cold weather and the cylinder #3 was causing the cylinder head valve to stick and thus making the errors to appear at startup, and misfires. So they were going to to order a new Cylinder Head. It would take about 3 days to receive. Once installed they wanted to keep the car for a few days to make sure the issue was resolve. So, I won't be getting the car back for another week at least (2/11/13). Evidently, cylinder #3, and fuel sensor they put in didn't work out... 

Here's to hoping this time around it will resolve the issue - I hope so cuz by the time I get it back I will have been without the darn thing about 23 days.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

libbyloo said:


> Hi Stacy,
> (I may have to send you some info via PM?)
> 
> How many times should a brand new 2013 Cruze not even 2 months old, with a little over 700 miles (about 150 of which were put on by the Service dept), need to be serviced in a dealership for an issue without resolve when "enough is enough" is finally said?
> ...



libbyloo
I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to your concerns. In order for me to do this I will need to gather some additional information from you. Yes, I will need you to send me your contact information via PM. Can you send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> libbyloo
> I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to your concerns. In order for me to do this I will need to gather some additional information from you. Yes, I will need you to send me your contact information via PM. Can you send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thank you Stacy, I will do that.


----------



## libbyloo (Jan 19, 2013)

*Update 2/9/13:*
Apparently the Cylinder Head replacement didn't work out as it is still misfiring and the issue_ is not resolved_. I also now have a District Specialist assigned to my case (thanks Stacy).
This car is still at the dealership, on Monday it will be day 26 (start 1/16/13). Also on Monday, 2/11/13 - I was told an Engineer(s) will be coming out to help out with further testing on the car.
Patience.../.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

libbyloo said:


> *Update 2/9/13:*
> Apparently the Cylinder Head replacement didn't work out as it is still misfiring and the issue_ is not resolved_. I also now have a District Specialist assigned to my case (thanks Stacy).
> This car is still at the dealership, on Monday it will be day 26 (start 1/16/13). Also on Monday, 2/11/13 - I was told an Engineer(s) will be coming out to help out with further testing on the car.
> Patience.../.




libbyloo,
I hope they are able to get your Cruze fixed for you soon. Please continue to keep me updated. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze Eco 6MT (about 26k miles) popped up these messages this past Friday (3 days ago). "Service Stabilitrak" and "Service Traction Control". The Traction Control light, and "ABS" light stay on.

This happened on the first day of the snowstorm here in the New Jersey, driving to work. It's not the first time the car has been driven in snow, and nothing out of the ordinary was going on that would make me think it should trip. (IE: there was no wheelspin, or sliding or anything).

The messages & lights have not gone away, and I'm dropping it off at the dealer tomorrow. I appreciate the one poster (WX4WTF) who mentioned the piece of metal that got up by the sensor in the wheel hub. I'll suggest they check for debris.

I'll come back with updates.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is not an isolated problem ITis happening all to often to be isolated .
is that the phrase we must contend with by the dealers whom are at a loss of an explanation to this errant critique of our new cars ? I am at a loss by the shoddy response to this issue and the total lack of respect by some of these so called techs of other peoples property.when said property is given to them to repair.I am sorry for this post but my dealer has shown me bad faith .


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

An updated on mine: I dropped it off at the dealer this morning, and got a message around Noon saying they figured out it was a bad wheel speed sensor. They're ordering a new hub and sensor for it. Hopefully that is truly the issue and solution...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to hear they're on the right track, WM.Mike! Looking forward to hearing more once the repairs are complete!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

So, my service stabilitrak and service ABS light has been on for two days...I just took it through the car wash, so I am hoping it will go off later. If not, there is a recall on the wheel sensors? I really don't want to have to take it in, but I will if I have to.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Folks, this was written up in GM Techlink many months ago. The wheel speed sensor on the Cruze (and other GM products) is a ring of magnet segments imbedded in the hub. If the ring gets road dirt on it, the speed sensor can fail to pick up the magnetic pulses correctly. Any dealer worth the logo should be able to check this fix out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us updated and feel free to PM us with any concerns. Regards. 

Matt (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

coinneach said:


> That all sounds like battery to me. Depending on where you live, 12-18 months of use before they crap out isn't unusual.


12-18 months? Wow! I have never had that happen. Granted, I only keep my cars about three years, but I never had to replace any batteries! As a matter of fact, with my 2004 Chevy Aveo LS that is just a back-up car, I JUST got a new battery on December 30th. That battery was EIGHT years old and that car sits outside 24/7/365 and looks and runs like NEW!

Maybe it does depend on where you live. Guess I'm lucky in So. CT?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

libbyloo said:


> *Update 2/9/13:*
> Apparently the Cylinder Head replacement didn't work out as it is still misfiring and the issue_ is not resolved_. I also now have a District Specialist assigned to my case (thanks Stacy).
> This car is still at the dealership, on Monday it will be day 26 (start 1/16/13). Also on Monday, 2/11/13 - I was told an Engineer(s) will be coming out to help out with further testing on the car.
> Patience.../.



libbyloo-

I feel your frustration! Dealing with GM is *NOT* in the least pleasant! I know. I did it for 6+ months with my 2011 Cruze! What a *TOTAL* waste of time, energy and effort! You can't always blame the dealership like so many here want to do! If GM DID their homework and really tested this car for *4 MILLION* miles like they touted when the Cruze first came out, these crazy problems would not be popping up! Your car is LITERALLY BRAND NEW and they're already replacing engine parts! EVERY dealership has the capability to contact GM engineering directly to deal with major problems. There is only so much a dealer can do. They are directed by GM as to what to do, what to replace, what parts to order etc.

I have not finished reading all the posts in this section, but I HOPE that by the time I get to the end, you will have ANOTHER new car!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What numbskull expects us to believe the words 7 year battery installed in these vehicles is stating the truth.
I share your opinion , trade it in.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> This is not an isolated problem ITis happening all to often to be isolated .
> is that the phrase we must contend with by the dealers whom are at a loss of an explanation to this errant critique of our new cars ? I am at a loss by the shoddy response to this issue and the total lack of respect by some of these so called techs of other peoples property.when said property is given to them to repair.I am sorry for this post but my dealer has shown me bad faith .



GM must have a SET LIST OF PHRASES for every issue! For the crappy shifting transmissions on the 2011 Cruzes, it was "OPERATING AS DESIGNED"!

For this issue it's "ISOLATED ISSUE"! :$#angry:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I know man . When I purchased the cruze I was to impressed at the mpg to consider the silverado.


----------



## aj83 (Mar 13, 2013)

My problem is intermittent, it happened several times in a row then didn't happen again for a month. Of course now that it is at the dealership they need to duplicate it and it's not going to happen. I am not sure what it is going to show them because when mine does it it literally comes up for about 5 seconds, turns the radio screen off and then it comes back on and the service stabilitrack message goes off. The dealership has had my car over night, they keep calling and saying they are going to put more miles on it....not sure how that is going to help either. Sounds like a possible electrical issue to to me, but my husband also called and suggested they check the wheel sensors after reading this thread on here. Thanks for the help so far. Hoping we find a resolution and don't just keep taking it back trying to duplicate the problem which is next to impossible to when you need to!!


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

Have a 2012 LS 1.8 6 speed. Had the "service traction" message come on when I was backing up at a good rate of speed, put it in neutral, coasted then cut it sharp to turn into a parking spot, felt like the brakes on the front hit hard by themselves and the light came on. Shut it off, restarted, headed forward and the message was gone. Perhaps you could repeat this message with this method. (I not going to do that again)


----------



## aj83 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice,(mine is also a 2012 ls 6 speed manual transmission) they managed to get it to to duplicate they say. But didn't really find anything wrong. They called GM engineers and they told them to replace the battery cables?? They are keeping my car again and having new cables overnighted to be replace them tomorrow. I'm skeptical that this is going to fix it?? Has anyone else had a fix with battery/battery cables???


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aj83 said:


> Thanks for the advice,(mine is also a 2012 ls 6 speed manual transmission) they managed to get it to to duplicate they say. But didn't really find anything wrong. They called GM engineers and they told them to replace the battery cables?? They are keeping my car again and having new cables overnighted to be replace them tomorrow. I'm skeptical that this is going to fix it?? Has anyone else had a fix with battery/battery cables???




aj83,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to identify this problem for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Valerie817 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had my 2012 chevy Cruz for the past 9 months. When I am driving my car around my radio will randomly cut off and all the lights on my dashboard will strat flashing with a Stabili/Track message. It happens for 2-3 days and then it will stop and not happen again for a month. The first 2 months this happened I didn't think anything about it. The 3rd month I took a picture of it and showed it to my dealership. They gave me a loaner car for a few days and then said there was nothing they could find. The next month it happened I took a video of what was happening and I got the same response from the dealership after a few days of them having my car "If we can't duplicate the error we cant fix it." My car has been in the dealership 4 different times now and no resolution. I am really disappointed in GM and how they are handling this . I recieved a call today from my dealership saying the error finally duplicated but no code came up so they are going to call GM technical support. This is the first GM car I have ever bought and I really regret my decision.


----------



## cornell (Apr 8, 2013)

it must be my issue as well, the car is not showing that messeage for days, then when it is raining, or snowing, it shows that message, but the thing is the handleing is OK, so it must be that wheel speed sensor getting dirty! otherwise is no explanation! please let me know what your dealer found about this!
cornell


----------



## cornell (Apr 8, 2013)

mine is fixed now....I went to the dealer for the "excessive noise from the cooling Fan" issue along with this issue and they fixed it in one day!!

they found a code which was pointing to 'battery/charging system'. After checking all items I pointing to them from this forum, they called GM tech and they advise Eng to check Battery cables and G120. they found a loosen cable from the battery, starter and body, so they retightend it that/those cables.

I guess the time will tell, but if you don;t see me posting in a month, that means it is fixed. 

cornell


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

I hate to 'double post' but this thread has more info than the other stabilitrak warning thread.

I just got my car back from getting a new longblock installed (34k kms) and after the SA told me my coolant smell was fixed, i tried to recreate the smell I learned at a young age that the best way to heat up a car is load, so driving the cruze in 2nd gear at 4k rpm for any more than 15 seconds will set off my stabilitrak warning, shut off my stereo and kill power steering.

I know many people have the problem randomly, and i can re-create mine in 20 seconds or less, but will they call it "unusual driving conditions" or something.

anyone here know if that warning is supposed to come on if you drive at 4k rpm for 15 seconds? I've had the car for 2 years and never seen that warning until the new engine was put in today. I set a hard code at least, hopefully the techs will find something! I will update when I hear back!


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

the engine with 16kms on it now is misfiring on #2 and #3 and they are waiting to hear back from the TAC hotline


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT. Last night when I was giving my mom a ride to Lowes I had the 'Service StabiliTrak', 'Service Traction Control', and 'Power Steering' warnings on the DIC popup. I pulled over and killed the ignition. After waiting a few minutes I restarted the car and everything appeared to be fine. A few minutes later the warnings all came back up on the dash. I pressed the OnStar button and talked to a lady with OnStar... She ran diagnostics on the vehicle and stated that there were no codes and that everything passed diagnostics.

Since this happened last night and the dealership does not open until 0700cst I will have to bring it in to the shop Monday morning.

Currently my car is completely stock besides the Typhoon K&N Intake / Filter kit. The car currently has just a bit over 20,000 miles on it, and it has always been run with premium 91 octane fuel. I know that this isnt necessary as the little turbo engine is said to run fine on basic fuel... however I feel that it does run better on premium and with any turbo engine detonation (especially on the 100°F days of summer in Arkansas) is a fairly bad thing. I call it cheap insurance if nothing else.

I will keep everyone up to date with what the dealership has to say.

P.S.

I have not had the dealership butcher my heat shield yet. That is scheduled for later in the week.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of the time this message will be related to one of the wheel speed sensors not sending a clean signal to the computer.

When lit, the ABS/Traction control is disabled.......should be a easy diagnosis for the shop.

Rob


----------



## Jerryrwhiting (May 2, 2013)

Any resolution to this? I just had all of the same issues. Check engine (lean mixture) Service Stabilitrak, Service Traction Control.

I have a 2011 Cruze Eco with 78k miles so I am trying to avoid the dealership for things that aren't covered.

I have not had the shield "repaired"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jerryrwhiting said:


> Any resolution to this? I just had all of the same issues. Check engine (lean mixture) Service Stabilitrak, Service Traction Control.
> 
> I have a 2011 Cruze Eco with 78k miles so I am trying to avoid the dealership for things that aren't covered.
> 
> I have not had the shield "repaired"


I would expect the "check engine (lean mixture) would put this squarely in the power train warranty.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I finally got my car back... One wheel sensor was replaced - as was the transmission!

Oh well at least they gave me a 2013 Malibu Eco2 to drive.


----------



## teresa46 (Jul 13, 2013)

*teresa46*

I am having the same issues with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. The radio goes off and the message pops up saying service stabilitrak or service traction control. I have had the recall done and still getting the message. The dealership said the computer system was bad and replaced that. Still getting the same message. I have a service request with GM and have scheduled an appointment to take back and have it serviced again. I am starting to regret my decision to buy a Chevrolet product. I purchased this car for my 17 year old for college and am afraid to let her drive the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hi teresa46

So sorry to read about your frustrating experience. We will do all that we can to help get this issue resolved. Please keep us posted about your dealer visit and let us know what we can do to assist. Please be sure to include your SR# if you send us an inbox message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kukini808 (Dec 30, 2012)

update with mine....after talking to some friends that worked at the dealership, I found out that they were experiencing the same trouble. One of them actually had it happen while the car was at the dealership so he got it checked, found out that the battery cables were bad (both). 2 more that worked there had the same problem and they found out it was the same so they all had their cables changed out. I talked to them about it and they went ahead and changed mine. Its been going on 4 weeks now and trouble free


----------



## yosmitesam (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze with 85492 kms on it and went to move it yesterday so we could take the truck and it started fine, then all of a sudden starting running rough and then the obd system stated "stabiltrak" with a wrench and the CEL was on. Is this covered by "powertrain" warranty??


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

kukini808 said:


> update with mine....after talking to some friends that worked at the dealership, I found out that they were experiencing the same trouble. One of them actually had it happen while the car was at the dealership so he got it checked, found out that the battery cables were bad (both). 2 more that worked there had the same problem and they found out it was the same so they all had their cables changed out. I talked to them about it and they went ahead and changed mine. Its been going on 4 weeks now and trouble free


Is there a PI or TSB out for this problem yet?


----------



## tres119 (Feb 20, 2014)

This morning the Service traction control light came on. I also noticed the ABS light on as well ( I've never seen it before I don't think ) I have a 2011 Cruze. Bought it in 2013 with 50k on it and i now have 83k ( i drive a lot for work ) I keep seeing lots of Cruze owners talking about this but i have yet to read what its all about. Nothing happened as far as changing the way it drives-only the lights came on. Anyone have this and know why/ what to do to fix?

Thank You!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Go look at the radio going on and off thread.....I think you have the same issue.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tres119 said:


> This morning the Service traction control light came on. I also noticed the ABS light on as well ( I've never seen it before I don't think ) I have a 2011 Cruze. Bought it in 2013 with 50k on it and i now have 83k ( i drive a lot for work ) I keep seeing lots of Cruze owners talking about this but i have yet to read what its all about. Nothing happened as far as changing the way it drives-only the lights came on. Anyone have this and know why/ what to do to fix?
> 
> Thank You!


Hi tres119,

We are happy to welcome you to Cruze Talk! I am sorry to hear of the vehicle concerns you are experiencing. If you are willing to bring your vehicle into a dealership for a diagnosis and would like to further discuss your situation, please feel free to send us a private message. We are more than happy to look into your situation and assist the best we can. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

The battery cable theory I'm seeing talked about quite a bit correlates to my most recent dealership visit, my 3rd visit for this problem to be exact. I've posted about this a few other places here on CT now. At least in my case, the tech found higher than normal voltage drops in one of the battery cables, cable #13291347, and replaced it. That was roughly 3-4 weeks ago and so far so good. So we'll see.


----------



## Vernouknow (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for posting on this. My service stabilitrack and service traction control lights came on this morning on the way to work. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with just over 52K-I am part of the I have a long commute club. I paid for the extended warranty so I am hoping that whatever is wrong will be covered. Its going to the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## tres119 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Diagnosed*



Vernouknow said:


> Thanks everyone for posting on this. My service stabilitrack and service traction control lights came on this morning on the way to work. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with just over 52K-I am part of the I have a long commute club. I paid for the extended warranty so I am hoping that whatever is wrong will be covered. Its going to the dealership tomorrow.


I did a lot of research on this since I really didn't have the money to run to Chevy. I was reading that if one of the sensors isn't functioning then ABS cannot work and as a result you wont have Stabilitrak or traction control. My rear sensor isnt working-the day before the light came on I went through a huge puddle probably getting something lodged in it. Even if it just went-the part lists for around 20 bucks and I even found it for cheaper ( 12.50 ) on a direct Chevy part site. Needless to say-I am very happy this is a minor issue. I hope yours is as well!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

tres119 said:


> I did a lot of research on this since I really didn't have the money to run to Chevy. I was reading that if one of the sensors isn't functioning then ABS cannot work and as a result you wont have Stabilitrak or traction control. My rear sensor isnt working-the day before the light came on I went through a huge puddle probably getting something lodged in it. Even if it just went-the part lists for around 20 bucks and I even found it for cheaper ( 12.50 ) on a direct Chevy part site. Needless to say-I am very happy this is a minor issue. I hope yours is as well!


Fairly early in the production of the first gen. Cruze, there was an issue with the wheel speed magnet rings getting "dirty" or damaged and the magnetic impulses were not being read correctly by the sensors. This was written up in an article in the GM blogTechLink. Don't remember the particular issue, but it was during the 2011 MY.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Problem has returned on mine AGAIN. Like I mentioned above, the battery cable was replaced last time and here we are a little less than three months later with the same problem - been very active EVERY time I've driven the car roughly the past 10 times. I'm becoming extremely frustrated with this.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm, now also having the Stabilitrak problem as well as the engine light coming on. Also notice that engine is limited to 4000 rpm. 3 waterpump replacements, a burst coolant hose and warped T connection, and now this. I use to tell me friends how nice this car was.


----------



## PhilStachura (Oct 6, 2014)

Chris,
my 2012 Cruze did the exact same thing this evening on the way home! Did the dealer resolve this issue and if so, how much did it cost? My vehicle has about 45,000 miles on it.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

My 2013 ECO 6/M with 33000 km is going in next monday in for the Service StabilTrak/Service Traction Control light.


----------



## kristinwolter (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a 2012 Chevy cruze and the service stabili track is coming on. The radio screen turns off and on and when I it'sthe turn signals there is no sound . Then when it start acting up the abs light, brake light, traction light all come on. Is there a recall for this? I just brought my car in February. Not very happy with this and I see alot of people have the same problem .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

My car had a similar problem, and they determined that the aftermarket cruze control they installed was causing it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mötley Crüze said:


> My car had a similar problem, and they determined that the aftermarket cruze control they installed was causing it.


Did they fix it since it was their installer who screwed up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kristinwolter said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy cruze and the service stabili track is coming on. The radio screen turns off and on and when I it'sthe turn signals there is no sound . Then when it start acting up the abs light, brake light, traction light all come on. Is there a recall for this? I just brought my car in February. Not very happy with this and I see alot of people have the same problem .


Hello Kristin, 

I would love to look into this further for you, and provide you some additional information. Please feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lisag80123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Now several times my Service Stabiltrak message has come on the display of my 2013 Cruze. It generally disappears quickly. I've had it serviced for any recalls. I also paid for an extensive warranty on this car. I've had this car one year now and I'm hoping this is not the beginning of my problems.


----------



## Angela7 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Chevy Cruze Light*

I got the same code.. Did you ever find out what was wrong with your car?
Also my traction control and stability light is on to like yours.


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a 2013 Cruz LTZ that currently has 29,125 miles on it that I bought used from a private individual. I'm having the Stabilitrac / Traction Control / CEL problem that many seem to be having. Sometimes it runs smoothly, sometimes it feels like a hard miss (or something). My question is: Since it is still under bumper-to-bumper, can I bring it to any Chevy dealership? (Remember I bought it from a private individual). A concern: If they don't get it fixed before the 36,000 miles b-t-b warranty runs out, will they keep trying to fix it because it had a documented problem before warranty expiration? I am so hoping that this isn't any more frustrating than it already is. I have never dealt with Chevy and don't know how ethical they are. Probably a lot depends on the dealer. I *dread* this!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steelmaggy said:


> I have a 2013 Cruz LTZ that currently has 29,125 miles on it that I bought used from a private individual. I'm having the Stabilitrac / Traction Control / CEL problem that many seem to be having. Sometimes it runs smoothly, sometimes it feels like a hard miss (or something). My question is: Since it is still under bumper-to-bumper, can I bring it to any Chevy dealership? (Remember I bought it from a private individual). A concern: If they don't get it fixed before the 36,000 miles b-t-b warranty runs out, will they keep trying to fix it because it had a documented problem before warranty expiration? I am so hoping that this isn't any more frustrating than it already is. I have never dealt with Chevy and don't know how ethical they are. Probably a lot depends on the dealer. I *dread* this!


The warranty stays with the car. Take it to your local Chevy Dealership and mention NI 14311 with regards to this problem. You may also want to pop up to https://recalls.gm.com/#/ to see what other recalls and service extensions apply to your car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Steelmaggy said:


> My question is: Since it is still under bumper-to-bumper, can I bring it to any Chevy dealership? (Remember I bought it from a private individual).


Yes.




Steelmaggy said:


> A concern: If they don't get it fixed before the 36,000 miles b-t-b warranty runs out, will they keep trying to fix it because it had a documented problem before warranty expiration?


Hopefully. I'm not sure about promising, but it's more likely than not that it will go in your favor. I'd be quick about reporting that a fix failed and not come back much later.


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

Obermd and Chevyguy--thanks for responding and for the advice. I called today to make a service appt. It's Labor Day, so they were closed. I'm going to call tomorrow morning to set up an appt. I hope it is easily diagnosed and I hope that it acts up for them. Thank you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Steelmaggy, remind them about NI 14311, which addresses your specific concerns.


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

Obermd-- What is ni 14311 (in general). Is it a computer code or something in the warranty that they have to abide by? Thank you for your help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Steelmaggy said:


> I have a 2013 Cruz LTZ that currently has 29,125 miles on it that I bought used from a private individual. I'm having the Stabilitrac / Traction Control / CEL problem that many seem to be having. Sometimes it runs smoothly, sometimes it feels like a hard miss (or something). My question is: Since it is still under bumper-to-bumper, can I bring it to any Chevy dealership? (Remember I bought it from a private individual). A concern: If they don't get it fixed before the 36,000 miles b-t-b warranty runs out, will they keep trying to fix it because it had a documented problem before warranty expiration? I am so hoping that this isn't any more frustrating than it already is. I have never dealt with Chevy and don't know how ethical they are. Probably a lot depends on the dealer. I *dread* this!


Hi Steelmaggy, 

We apologize for the recent experience, and we would be more than happy to add an extra layer of assistance with this. 

We strongly encourage you to bring this to the attention of your dealership, but we can certainly reach out to them on your behalf as well. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership if help is needed!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you, Obermd! That sounds like it could possibly also be the fix. And it sounds like a less complicated fix than other things. I called this morning and I'm taking my Cruze to the dealership service department at 7 am in the morning. I will definatly mention NI 13411 (negative battery cable) to them!


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

I took my Cruze in this morning. They are going to replace the mini coils (I asked--these perform the same function as distributor and rotor button). This is covered under bumper-to-bumper warranty (Yea!), so they are paying for a rental car since they did not have these mini-coils in stock. The rental is a 2015 Chevy Impala. It's a nice temporary substitute, but I like most things about my Cruze better. I *hope* that the mini-coils are the entirety of the problem. But maybe add mini-coils to the list of defects that cause the Stabilitrac, Traction Control, and Check Engine lights to be displayed and causes the car to jerk and bog like a hard miss. After I have my car back and have a chance to see if replacing the mini-coils fixed the problem, I will post the results. The info may save someone else some stress and money.


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

I had never heard of mini coils. I went from driving a 1995 minivan to a 2013 Cruze, so I'm not current on technology. I thought cars still had distributor / rotor set-up. If anyone shares my ignorance :-/ and would like to remedy that, here is an informative article. http://m.carsdirect.com/car-repair/how-to-tell-if-you-have-a-faulty-ignition-coil


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Steelmaggy said:


> I took my Cruze in this morning. They are going to replace the mini coils (I asked--these perform the same function as distributor and rotor button). This is covered under bumper-to-bumper warranty (Yea!), so they are paying for a rental car since they did not have these mini-coils in stock. The rental is a 2015 Chevy Impala. It's a nice temporary substitute, but I like most things about my Cruze better. I *hope* that the mini-coils are the entirety of the problem. But maybe add mini-coils to the list of defects that cause the Stabilitrac, Traction Control, and Check Engine lights to be displayed and causes the car to jerk and bog like a hard miss. After I have my car back and have a chance to see if replacing the mini-coils fixed the problem, I will post the results. The info may save someone else some stress and money.


Hi Steelmaggy, 

I look forward to the updates, and I am happy to hear things have been going smoothly so far. Feel free to let me know if you need any further assistance with anything. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Steelmaggy (Aug 30, 2015)

I drove my Cruze home yesterday (50 miles) and drove a round trip to work today (~100miles) and it seems to be fine. They replaced the ignition coil and all 4 spark plugs. Hopefully I'll have many, many worry- and trouble-free miles in my Cruze. I really like that car!


----------



## concerned1 (Sep 18, 2015)

so this error message just happened to me today on my way back to the motel from a work conference (of course I'm in a strange city when it happens). car slowed down to reduced power and was cutting out and almost made me get rear ended. And wouldn't you freakin' know my B-T-B warranty runs out TODAY. anyone know if they are going to screw me when I take it in to a dealer tomorrow morning or would this problem fall under the drivetrain warranty?

really need some help


----------



## Kdprice38 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ive read thru the forum, and my question is, if the stabilitrak is an on going issue, why isnt it on the recall, im at 50k miles and have this issue along with some vac leak issues, and its odd but on my displace it shows low air in a tire on the front drivers side yet the tire that was low was the rear drivers, can someone please help me, or am i gonna be stuck with this on going issue, and yes unfortunately my BTB HAS RUN OUT SMH. HELP


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The tire pressure readout concern is a result of somebody rotating the tires and not relearning the system.....this must bedone anytime the wheel position is changed.

Engine vacuum issue???? In general, any vacuum disruption will fall under 5yr/100k power train coverage.

There is a fair chance your stabilitrac issue is related to a negative battery cable resistance problem.....there have been enough failures for Chevy to have extended the coverage for that component for ten years......dealer diagnosis will be required.

Loosen up a bit and spend more time on the forum reading.....these are likely easily resolved with little to no expense.

Rob


----------



## AnaNicky (Jan 25, 2016)

i have a 2011 Chev Cruze. Is there a recall on Stability Track?


----------



## deshun73 (Apr 6, 2016)

i don't know whats going on with my car. I just got it and the radio and message board goes on and off. it has different codes that keeps popping up. 2014 cruze what should I do?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

deshun73 said:


> i don't know whats going on with my car. I just got it and the radio and message board goes on and off. it has different codes that keeps popping up. 2014 cruze what should I do?


Stop be the dealer and have the negative battery cable update performed.......free-bee

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

deshun73 said:


> i don't know whats going on with my car. I just got it and the radio and message board goes on and off. it has different codes that keeps popping up. 2014 cruze what should I do?


Hello deshun73, 

Looks like you got some great suggestions here! Are you planning on taking your Cruze into the dealership? I'd be more than happy to contact them on your behalf and review your situation in greater depth. If this interests you, I am available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward.

Thanks for your time!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello! Good afternoon Cruze Forum!

I have a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco, with 36000 miles that just started exhibiting the Stabilitrak issues. It's intermittent but it looks like I'll have to take it to the dealer. Good thing I have AAA!


----------



## Pete (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 2011 Cruze Eco-Turbo with 110,000 miles. I'm the original owner. Never had any problems with it other than the water pump giving out just short of 100,000, which was covered by the powertrain warranty. Yesterday morning the "check engine" light came on with no explanation. Then today just as I was pulling into my driveway coming home from work the "check stabilitrak" and "check traction control" messages popped up. Engine is idling very lowly, like 750RPM and is causing the engine compartment to rattle a little bit when idling. Doesn't shut off smoothly. The car vibrates loudly before powering down. All this just started yesterday.


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Pete said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze Eco-Turbo with 110,000 miles. I'm the original owner. Never had any problems with it other than the water pump giving out just short of 100,000, which was covered by the powertrain warranty. Yesterday morning the "check engine" light came on with no explanation. Then today just as I was pulling into my driveway coming home from work the "check stabilitrak" and "check traction control" messages popped up. Engine is idling very lowly, like 750RPM and is causing the engine compartment to rattle a little bit when idling. Doesn't shut off smoothly. The car vibrates loudly before powering down. All this just started yesterday.


Check your disk spark plugs mine was doing the same thing and my ignition coil burnt out and my spark plugs messed up, I'm not a very mechanical person but had the same problems


----------



## CruzinAZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Chevy Cruze Owner Here:
2014 LE Model. 4 Liter engine. 62k miles

Originally stumbled onto this forum when we started receiving various errors many were experiencing here. Want to share our success story here to possibly help others. 

Our Cruze began acting up around mid summer. Very hot here (Arizona)

Our problems were pretty consistent. Usually in the morning when first starting it for the day.

-Radio would begin cutting in and out. the entire display would start flashing on/off.
- "Service Stabilitrak" would display on the instrument cluster.
-"Check Power Steering" would show intermittent.
-Three times, the power steering would completely cut off
-"Open and Close Window" Message would also display 

All in all, our entire dashboard would go haywire for 30-120 seconds, then everything would go back to normal. This would happen once a day, every day. Or, several times a day. then have no problems for a few days. No pattern. 

After skimming through this forum, I saw a lot of people posting success by replacing the negative battery cable. 

After inspecting our negative cable, I found the connector and battery terminal had a lot of corrosion (pic related)









Purchased a battery cleaning kit at the local auto parts store and gave the whole thing a good scrub and cleaning. I waited 10 days driving it before I submitted this review. I haven't experienced one related problem yet. 

I am not an experienced mechanic. I just figured I would try and diagnose the issue first before I took it in. We purchased ours used and figured going through the warranty stuff would be a pain. Hopefully this helps others. 

The battery cable more-than-likely needs to be replaced with all of that corrosion, but i found simply cleaning the terminal and connector seems to remedy the problem. 

Cheers.


----------



## Carolina (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello Chris 2298, 
Do you know what was the problem with the whole stabilitrak/ traction control system?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzinAZ said:


> Chevy Cruze Owner Here:
> 2014 LE Model. 4 Liter engine. 62k miles
> 
> Originally stumbled onto this forum when we started receiving various errors many were experiencing here. Want to share our success story here to possibly help others.
> ...


Why not just invoke the warranty extension on the negative battery cable and get it replaced with the new design that doesn't have the crimping problem?


----------



## kritrk26 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2011 Cruze. Last night I pulled in my driveway to pick up my husband and daughter and the care started idling really hard. We left the house and the check engine light started flashing and gave me the “Service stabilitrak” & “Service traction control” messages. The car didn’t change gears like it should and revved a bit when the accelerator was pushed. We got to our appointment and shut the car off. When we got back in the car all the lights were off and car drove completely normal.

This morning all the lights and messages came back. I was on my way to work and my car just stopped. Just stopped running. I was barely able to make it to the side of the road. The car was towed to a GMC/Chevy Dealership this morning. I’m wondering if anyone else has had the car completely stop running with this issue?


----------



## julie s (Jan 22, 2017)

What recall are you referring to?


----------



## julie s (Jan 22, 2017)

Have a 2012 cruze ,stabilitrack and traction control service light coming on intermittenly and abs light ? Any ideas?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

lol....2016 cruze here, 15,000 kms. Service stabilitrack light comes on every now and then as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

julie s said:


> Have a 2012 cruze ,stabilitrack and traction control service light coming on intermittenly and abs light ? Any ideas?


Hello Julie S,

We’re very sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing these symptoms in your Cruze. If you send us a private message with your VIN and mileage, we’d be happy to review your vehicle information for any recalls or pertinent details.

Kindly,

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Shawn855 said:


> lol....2016 cruze here, 15,000 kms. Service stabilitrack light comes on every now and then as well.


We’re very sorry to learn of this, Shawn955, and sincerely apologize for any displeasure. We can certainly understand how upsetting this would be and your feedback is of utmost importance to us. Our team welcomes the opportunity to further discuss this matter with you directly. If interested, please send us a private message at your earliest convenience.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kharris123 (Feb 15, 2017)

We are having the same problem with our 2012 Chevy Cruze. We have had computer issues since purchasing it. The thing looses power when the stabilitrak light comes on. We are taking it to the local dealership today. One of my biggest frustrations is that we need to have a rental car because my husband works and hour away from where I do so we have to get a rental car since our local dealership charges $35 a day for a loaner vehicle even though I believe they sold us a lemon. We are fortunately still under warranty, but it seems whenever we take it in it's not covered. We will NEVER buy another Chevy because of this car.


----------



## rjones (Feb 28, 2017)

I started having those exact same issues, with my Chevy 2012 Cruze shortly after I got rear ended, could this been a factor as to why this has started? Check engine light, the service stabilitrac, and traction control all light up, and my RPM's are running hard. I have changed my negative cable like some others have suggested, with no help.


----------



## 22SamAdams (Aug 11, 2017)

*Stabilitytrac light*

Second time trying to figure out this stabilitytrac light. The first time they charged me $1,700 to repair. Whatever they did lasted a good two months before the same problems started occurring, now the car is pretty much back to turning off whenever it wants, RPMs are jumpy, vehicle is shutting off after refilling the tank. The internet is full of this problem for the Chevy Cruze, yeah there's never anyone addressing it. I'm not sinking another $1,700 into a car less than 5 years old!


----------



## fedup (Oct 30, 2017)

*Recall 2013*

My cruze had been recalled. GM told dealers not sell the recalled vehicles. Guess what my car was back on the lot twice. I am the 3rd owner (bought defective car in 2015). January 2016 Serv Stablitrak came on. It has never stoped. The recall had been closed, however the vehicle was not repaired. This car has been a total waste of money. Roger Dabbs in Brandon, MS and GM wants to pay to fix their defective product.


----------



## jkwomack (Nov 26, 2017)

Is there a known diagnosis to this? About a month ago, it had a flashing engine light and service stabilitrack warning. I took it to the dealership, dropped it off and one of their master techs couldn't find an issue. No stored codes and it didn't give him a problem (it doesn't, until it's warmed up, because it's been a consistent issues). I made an appointment for this coming Wednesday to have it looked at, but went to go to an appointment today and the car went crazy. Service Stabilitrack/traction control warnings came up, engine light flashed like it was having a seizure, power loss, stuttering, hesitation - it was awful. I limped it over to the dealership and left it there. Seems a lot of us have had this issue, but I don't see anywhere that there is a resolution posted. Doing a search,before landing here, looks like it could be a gasket leak allowing air in or the vacuum seal (again, already had one replacement a few months ago, and an O2 sensor a few months before that). All recalls have been done. I had the engine air filter changed a couple weeks before this all started, at the Subaru dealership I worked at, until recently, and I'm not sure if that is the problem (or if I just should have traded the Cruze in for an Outback, like I toyed with, in its entirety.


----------



## kellydahl2003 (Dec 18, 2017)

2011 cruze has a problem with the stabilitrak, the car is in constant "skid" mode and pulling. It does say service stabilitrak. Whats up with that??


----------



## dustind88 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have had my stabili track warning flash across my screen on my 2013 chevy cruze lt. Sometimes the radio goes black and quits for a few seconds. Also when the stabili track warning comes on the traction control warning comes on. Sometimes it looses the ability to steer. Now my car is jerking while trying to accelerate and the stabili track light comes on. What is the cause of all of this?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

dustind88 said:


> I have had my stabili track warning flash across my screen on my 2013 chevy cruze lt. Sometimes the radio goes black and quits for a few seconds. Also when the stabili track warning comes on the traction control warning comes on. Sometimes it looses the ability to steer. Now my car is jerking while trying to accelerate and the stabili track light comes on. What is the cause of all of this?


Most likely a negative battery cable with high resistance.

Look up 14311B special policy. The warranty for the part and labor were extended to 10years, 120,000 miles.

Rob


----------



## chevycruzeowner11 (Dec 20, 2017)

*Stabilitrak fixed with Carmax*

2011 Cruze LTZ 82k miles. 
I had a similar issue where while the car was running a audio ding would be heard and the dashboard showed “engine is power reduced” “Service traction control” “service stabilitrak”. The car would then begin decelerating if I was driving at a higher speed, or would not accelerate if I was stopped. This engine power issue happened One morning, I turn the car off turn it back on, resetting the system somewhat, the engine light stayed on but I drove the rest the way to work. I had no issues with it the rest of the day Driving to a couple meetings, but on the way home from work it happened again. I made the decision to drive home rather than taking it into Carmax. The next day the same air check engine issues arose and the engine power was gone eight times over a 20 mile stretch.

We have the Carmax care protection on it, so I dropped it off. 

Diagnosis: “a failed throttle position sensor and leaking evap purge control solenoid”
Correction: “replacing the throttlebody and purge solenoid then retested”
Cost: $210 labor & $215.60 parts


----------



## itrustno1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I mean, its good to have a chevy representative around the forum, but i swear its the same thing every single time, like its automated texting, always apologizing and then the push to get it to a chevy place. Ugh!


----------



## Reni (Aug 11, 2020)

kwhaley29 said:


> I took our Cruze in because the Stabilitrack light had came on and they ended up replacing the "Yaw Rate Censor".


I was just told the same thing by a mechanic I have been taking my car to for years..said I would need to take it to the Chevy dealer for it to be fixed..does anyone know where this part is located on the car


----------



## Steveo314 (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a 2010 Cobalt LT (145,000 miles) and a 2013 Cruze LS (91,000 miles). Cobalt is an automatic and Cruze is a manual. My Cobalt had ABS and Traction turned OFF until I just replaced the front driver wheel speed sensor. The sensors are notorious for getting dirty easily which has them “turn off” I’m supposing which turns the ABS and Traction off. The wheel sensors are not hard to remove and clean on the Cruze. They only stick in to the wheel bearing and are only bolted on. With the Cobalt they are inside the wheel bearing.


----------

